# "Show 3d view"



## evo1 (May 30, 2005)

i have a x800xl , everything works fine with the .24 b10, but when i do the "show 3d view" it's very low fps, like 7-12.  Why is this??  Shouldnt it be much higher?

Ben

EDIT:  took off FSAA and AF, and it was fine, 200s fps.  I didnt think it would cripple the fps in the "3d view" so much


----------



## djbbenn (May 30, 2005)

7-12 fps...wow that is low. But don't use the cube as a benchmark device. What version are you drivers?

-Dan


----------



## evo1 (May 30, 2005)

right, i am using the latest 5.5.


----------



## djbbenn (May 30, 2005)

Thats strange, I wouldn't worry to much...as long as your fps in games isn't that low.  

-Dan


----------

